# Working fire in Taunton



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I was at wal mart in Raynham and I see this HUGE orange Glow coming from Taunton.
So I get home and it is the State Hospital At Taunton on Fire. 
(Not sure which building it is for sure.) Danforth Street.

The following Depts are there.
W. Bridgewater, Seekonk, Norton, Raynham, Taunton, Easton, Bridgewater, 
Lakeville (drafting out of the river)

Its gonna be a busy night for these guys. Lets hope for a safe night. 
Pic for those who have never seen it.









and 1 more









nothing on the news stations yet but they just called for the Providence "canteen"
:neutral: 
Good Luck Guys !


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

also add swansea FD to that list. and for those who wish to monitor the frequency is 
453.700

and a great link to the buildings

http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/buildings/taunton.html

What a Massive undertaking


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy Shit GMACK! It was just on Fox25 news at 10; its RAGING...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://cbs4boston.com/topstories/local_story_078215756.html
19:55 the call came in
19:57 was the on scene time
20:00 was the General Alarm


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

also add Dighton FD to the mix
also they are gonna pull down a wall on the third floor


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://www.publicsafetyphoto.com/massport.m3u


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Somerset is also up there to. I just got home about 15 mins ago. I got some good pics. I didnt catch our engine but ended up going for a ride. My father works campus police up there. Its going to be a VERY VERY long night for those guys, hopefully they all stay safe. This is the part that seemed to have the heaviest fire, http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/displayPhoto.pl?path=/pnp/habshaer/ma/ma1300/ma1354/photos&topImages=078150pr.jpg&topLinks=078150pv.jpg,078150pu.tif&title=5.%20%20VIEW%20OF%20PAVILION%20OF%20SOUTH%20(FRONT)%20ELEVATION,%20WITH%20SCALE%20%3cbr%3eHABS%20MASS,3-TA The scene is very busy up there troopers and locals ever where, state fire marshals up there all ready. The MASS Dept of Fire Service have there two rehab trucks up there also. EDIT: GMACK thanks for the link


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Fox 25 every department from Bristol County was there.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

The ghosts must've set it 

Now where are all the ghosts gonna go? :lol:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Nachtwächter said:


> Fox 25 every department from Bristol County was there.


of course Fox said that.
they over exagerate everything
I did not hear Fall River or Westport, fairhaven, Dartmouth, or Attleboro.......

and I listened to it MOST of the night.

Oh well.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I know Westport was there I heard them leaving on the scanner.


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

hmmm.. its DYS, and there is no way that a kid could have access to that building. The closest they can get is the Rec Yard and they have no access to anything else... They are Juveniles awaiting trials and some committed kids... Not DSS kids in group homes...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

No great loss...................

That old admin building has been closed and exposed to weather for many, many moons!!!!
Too bad Sgt Sykes was retired, he would've loved to see that fire!!!


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> No great loss...................
> 
> That old admin building has been closed and exposed to weather for many, many moons!!!!
> Too bad Sgt Sykes was retired, he would've loved to see that fire!!!


 He got to see some pics, I believe my father emailed him the shots I took that night.


----------

